# Telemark



## Leturno (Feb 26, 2009)

Any updates from Telemark owners? What is the status up there? 

I loved the resort and it has a great group of dedicated owners. I hope everything is working out for them.

Scott


----------



## hofftkmn (Feb 28, 2009)

The deal they had been working on for years has fallen through. They are having an adequate season due to some nice winter weather, but it still is in need of an overhaul with no major buyer coming forth.


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Scott
I wrote you  when we first bought Telemark, and we still love it  We have 3 weeks there - We go every year.  and the extra $$ assessments are rough.  But the special owners bonus weeks (3 weeks out  as available) at $199 per week help offset those costs.
    The deal fell through because of the market downturn last fall.  There was one investor who was just ready to come on board to finish up the negotiations - three sold years working things out -- and then in Sept when the market  began  , things went on hold, and as the market continued to fall instead of recovering, ...  it is listed for  sale with COldwell Banker  rep now for  $2 mill. - a great deal!!
see this website
www.telemarkresortforsale.com


----------



## aldertond (Mar 14, 2009)

*Timeshare week*

Hi Dean,

Please list this in the classified section of TUG...rather than here on the BBS.  

Thanks, and welcome to TUG!

Steve


----------



## Leturno (Mar 16, 2009)

*You should list this in the Classified section..*

Dean,

This is a common problem even for some of the priciest timeshares out there. With your membership you get one(some) free ad's in the classified section. You should post this there. A board admin will soon likely remove your post as classified don't belong in the discussion boards.

Many people list their unit for sale on Craigslist or Ebay with no minimum bid to find a buyer. 

Good luck!

Scott


----------



## Leturno (Mar 16, 2009)

*LTNS Joan!*




ronandjoan said:


> Hi Scott
> I wrote you  when we first bought Telemark, and we still love it  We have 3 weeks there - We go every year.  and the extra $$ assessments are rough.  But the special owners bonus weeks (3 weeks out  as available) at $199 per week help offset those costs.
> ... www.telemarkresortforsale.com



Joan,

I remember talking with you back then. I'm glad you are learning to maximize your ownership. I know the Telemark owners are very committed and a great group I am sure you will find a way to pull your resort you love through the tough times.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2010)

Updating this old thread, telemark resort is officially closing may 5th.

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/lifestyle/92263049.html


----------



## JudyS (Apr 29, 2010)

I hadn't heard about this situation -- what caused this resort to run into such trouble? 

What happens with current ownerships? Will their be an attempt to sell the underlying real estate, and give the proceeds to the owners?


----------



## Leturno (May 17, 2010)

*quick reply*



JudyS said:


> I hadn't heard about this situation -- what caused this resort to run into such trouble?
> 
> What happens with current ownerships? Will their be an attempt to sell the underlying real estate, and give the proceeds to the owners?



Judy,

The resort was purchased out of bankruptcy by the timeshare owners and their association(s). They are a great group of owners and very dedicated to their resort. The resort was at one time a very popular down hill ski resort. After the timeshare developer went bankrupt much of the ski equipment (lifts and such) were sold off. The ski runs never reopened. The resort is a center for cross country ski and mountain bikes and there are two very large national events that either begin or terminate at the resort. These being the Birkebeiner and the Fat Tire. I will leave you to figure out which is which event ;-). 
It is a large resort with much expense. Much of the facilities and accommodations were neglected by the timeshare developer going into the developers bankruptcy and the timeshare owners after their purchase did all they could to renovate and make the resort relevant in todays travel market. It just wasn't working out for the timeshare owners who needed someone who had the resources to run a large resort and attract a new line of business to keep the rooms and restaurants filled when the major races were not filling the facilities. The resort has been for sale for a long time and the owners continued to really support the resort.
Hopefully this latest purchaser will get their financing and revitalize this great resort. I am sure the timeshare will continue on and nobody will loose their ownership. Again it is a great group of dedicated owners so I am sure they will have a future. It must be a very painful and hard decision to close the doors on the main resort and lay off the staff.

Scott


----------

